# 2010 CAAD 9 5 Vs. 2009 Six Carbon 5



## bhiggs7 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello Everyone!

I am about to purchase my first road bike - have done plenty of mountain biking and currently ride a fitness bike. 

My LBS is working out some prices and for about the same amount ($1200 - $1300) I can get either a 2010 CAAD 9 5 or a 2009 Six Carbon 5. Is buying the 2009 a no brainer? 

Just looking for some opinions before making the purchase. Rode both bikes - liked them both.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## itgb (Sep 25, 2009)

This was just discussed...

2010 CAAD9 vs 2009 Six Carbon


----------

